

Announcing The Oxymoron CSS Framework - sudhirc
http://www.zedshaw.com/

======
Semiapies
Nothing against Zed Shaw, but maybe the guy should put an RSS feed on his not-
a-blog so people know when he's posted something, even random screeds about
how some technology and everyone who's learned to use it is stupid. Then folks
wouldn't have to post links here to the sheddingbikes.com root for every
single thing he posts.

Oh, wait - there it is, in big, orange letters. Nice!

------
papaf
Link to full article:

<http://oppugn.us/posts/1287608776.html>

~~~
parfe
hn seems to autokill oppugn.us articles.

